# drunk squirrel and unreal ice fishing!



## brown down (Mar 4, 2015)

I was laughing at him bouncing through the snow, it prob felt like he was running a marathon only to get a few feet..BTW I really want a black squirrel mounted next to an albino! we have them but never get a shot at them!!







I am still baffled how this happened

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2015)

That squirrel one was funny! The guy was laughing so hard he couldn't hold the camera straight.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 4, 2015)

Duck dove down and grabbed his bait?


----------



## SENC (Mar 4, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Duck dove down and grabbed his bait?


Yep, or more likely got tangled in the line chasing something else. You could see they weren't far from open water... would be a simple swim for one of those birds. Merganser. Stinky fisheaters.


----------



## brown down (Mar 4, 2015)

thats still a far swim under the ice. I thought it was swimming upstream but now looking back at it swam downstream but still had to go back up if not for the hole. also man they have a brass set being on that ice look at the water not far off to their left not to mention the moving water straight ahead of them!

Greg I think I was laughing just as hard as they were hahaha thats some funny stuff right there!! poor fella prob had one heck of a headache the next morning hahahah I wonder if momma squirrel was saying, look at you, where have you been, you smell like the pub or wheres my fermented apples at hahahah


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 5, 2015)

That bird looks more like a lake Loon than a duck. If it is a Loon, they can swim under water for a very long time. In fact, they seem to prefer to travel under water as apposed to on the surface. Probably swimming under water and got snagged by the hook, considering that the hook was in his back.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 5, 2015)

Comorants will also take a minnow. 

Never seen it before but have seen these videos and they are hilarious.


----------



## brown down (Mar 6, 2015)

do we have loons in PA I thought they were further north? they make the coolest sound when calling!


----------



## pa burl (Mar 6, 2015)

For some reason I don't think that was the squirrel first time,lol.

I have seagulls and geese eat minnows and a spoon before and its interesting to say the least when it happened.


----------



## frankp (Mar 10, 2015)

Looked like a common merganzer, and they can stay submerged for a couple of minutes. That one looked like it got tangled since the hook wasn't really buried and the line was wrapped around it's neck and wing. I'm surprised it survived unless those guys immediately went to check the line as soon as it hit.


----------

